# Star rating isn't working



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

It's been almost a week and not one star rating has registered. I usually get around ten a day. What's going on ? Of course , Uber was a huge help. Any ideas ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They will all " Train Wreck" upon you all at once.

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY"!


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

So, you have no idea on solution ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No idea!
Try to delete app.
Clean storage & cookies.
Download any & all updates for your device.
Re download app.
If this fails, go to your Green Light Hub.
Seek assistance.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TForan said:


> It's been almost a week and not one star rating has registered. I usually get around ten a day. What's going on ?


It's happened before; system sandbags for a week, then one day you log on and all your ratings are there. Uber never states why the glitch, probably because most drivers don't care about the damn ratings anyway.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" Train Wreck"


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

It happens. The last rating-less streak lasted for almost a month. Not to worry though, all your feedbacks and one stars will still be waiting for you after their servers have been vacuumed.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> It happens. The last rating-less streak lasted for almost a month. Not to worry though, all your feedbacks and one stars will still be waiting for you after their servers have been vacuumed.


 For everybody or just on an individual basis ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TForan said:


> For everybody or just on an individual basis ?


I believe it's for everybody. Like currently, I can't see my updated rating. It's been like that for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Now they reduced my 5 star down one and no other changes. What a joke.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If they hit you with 25 ratings all at once, you have a harder time trying to figure out which d-bag gave you the one star.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Now, I can't even access my profile.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

No change for month. I did get the 500 5 star achievement but it only shows 469. They have no clue.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Stars don’t pay the bills. Tips do.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Stars don't pay the bills. Tips do.


 Thank you for that insight but I'd still like to see the individual ratings.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Try something simple, like restarting the phone ?


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Try something simple, like restarting the phone ?


Yes, and deleting and re-installing.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's happened b4. There are bigger things to worry about. They will fix it later.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It's happened b4. There are bigger things to worry about. They will fix it later.


 I know it's not the end of the world but pretty lame for a "Tech" company. They say they have no idea and never have heard of it before. Sure.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve done over 100 rides in the last two months, I only drive on the weekends, and my ratings have not changed at all, I’m still at 4.94 and have been there since late September, and I know people are rating me because I actually watched a lady rate me and give me a $10 tip


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> I've done over 100 rides in the last two months, I only drive on the weekends, and my ratings have not changed at all, I'm still at 4.94 and have been there since late September, and I know people are rating me because I actually watched a lady rate me and give me a $10 tip


 Are your 1-5s changing ?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

TForan said:


> Are your 1-5s changing ?


Nope, Nothing has changed since September


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

I stopped looking after losing 5 stars for no reason. And don't bother calling" tech". Totally worthless.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

While I dislike the rating system completely, I am amazed how many drivers think they understand the system but have no clue. Math is hard.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> While I dislike the rating system completely, I am amazed how many drivers think they understand the system but have no clue. Math is hard.


 Easy to understand but no record of individual ratings is not. I bet I have receive 100 5 star ratings in the last month and according to Uber, I've lost five. I just don't care anymore.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TForan said:


> Easy to understand but no record of individual ratings is not. I bet I have receive 100 5 star ratings in the last month and according to Uber, I've lost five. I just don't care anymore.


Did you try reading the 400 other threads about the same topic? Lol


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Did you try reading the 400 other threads about the same topic? Lol


 You sure "LOL" easily.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

OK...If you have 500 ratings...Let's say your first 100 ratings were 5 stars (401-500). If you get a rating of anything less than a 5 star rating, that 5 star in position 500 drops off. You then have less 5 star ratings. Maybe along with those 100 5 star ratings in the last month, you received 5 "less than 5 star" ratings. When you get 500 ratings, a 4 or multiple 4's will not have a dire impact on your overall rating.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> OK...If you have 500 ratings...Let's say your first 100 ratings were 5 stars (401-500). If you get a rating of anything less than a 5 star rating, that 5 star in position 500 drops off. You then have less 5 star ratings. Maybe along with those 100 5 star ratings in the last month, you received 5 "less than 5 star" ratings. When you get 500 ratings, a 4 or multiple 4's will not have a dire impact on your overall rating.


 Not talking about overall rating. No acknowledgement of any ratings on the 1-5 except deleting some 5 stars. In Sept, I had 470 five star, now after a couple hundred trips , I have 466. But I got the 5oo 5star achievement. At this point , I've lost all interest in Uber.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

One more time. The reason you only have 466 now is that you had some of the 5 star ratings replaced by lower ratings. It only counts the LAST 500 ratings. The achievement counts all of the rated rides , not the last 500.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> One more time. The reason you only have 466 now is that you had some of the 5 star ratings replaced by lower ratings. It only counts the LAST 500 ratings. The achievement counts all of the rated rides , not the last 500.


 Why would 5 stars be removed ? You can't change your rating of a driver, once it's entered. I understand that the overall rating would change. At this point, F it.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Geez...do you not understand it’s only the last 500 rides? If you go out and take one ride and get a 4 star and the one that gets dropped off (number 500) is a five star, then you have one less five star to do the calculations.

I’ll try to explain another way. If you currently have an overall 5 star rating, then you have 500 individual 5 star ratings. If on your next ride you get a 4 star, then it will show you have 499 5 star ratings and 1 4 star rating. It will take 500 additional rides to get the 4 star out of the “system”. If you get additional ratings that are less than 5 star, then you will have even less “total” 5 star ratings used in the calculations.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> Geez...do you not understand it's only the last 500 rides? If you go out and take one ride and get a 4 star and the one that gets dropped off (number 500) is a five star, then you have one less five star to do the calculations.


 And the reason mine says 466 after getting the 500 5 star emblem ? They have already acknowledged , that there is something wrong but they don't know how long it will take to correct. Doesn't matter now because I've had enough of Ubering. I'm done.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

As explained above, you have 34 “other” ratings. It is only for the LAST 500 rides. I have no doubt that you have had 500 5 star rides, but the calculations are on the last 500 rides.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> As explained above, you have 34 "other" ratings. It is only for the LAST 500 rides. I have no doubt that you have had 500 5 star rides, but the calculations are on the last 500 rides.


Once again, you're talking about the overall rating, not 1-5. For example, I would look at mine and it would change throughout the day until the first of October and then it stopped. As I said they know something is wrong. I only did Uber because I had a leased car that had a bunch of miles to burn. Otherwise, I wouldn't even consider it. Done.


----------



## s6original (Aug 29, 2018)

Uberbrent you tried.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

s6original said:


> Uberbrent you tried.


 Sorry, you are not getting it. Once again why doesn't the 1-5 change day to day, like it did since I started driving ? I KNOW the average won't change much. They have already acknowledged that it's not right. So glad my lease is up and I'm done with this crap. It did serve its purpose, I guess by burning miles up that I've already payed for.


----------



## s6original (Aug 29, 2018)

After 500 rides if a rider gives you 5 stars nothing changes unless the rating being replaced is something other than a 5. You should see a total number of ratings for each star level breaking down the last 500 trips. If a 5 kicks out a one, awesome. The numbers could remain static for who knows how long though.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

s6original said:


> After 500 rides if a rider gives you 5 stars nothing changes unless the rating being replaced is something other than a 5. You should see a total number of ratings for each star level breaking down the last 500 trips. If a 5 kicks out a one, awesome. The numbers could remain static for who knows how long though.


 I completely understand that. But I don't think as been implied that you can lose a 5 star rating. Once someone rates you , that's it, it can't be changed. They say they're working on it but I don't care cause I'm done. Good luck , guys.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I can't believe I missed a Maths fight. That's like my thing. 

Ok, so I see the problem and I think I can explain it. If not, you're dumber than a 3rd grader because I taught 3rd grade and I'm pretty sure my kids would smash this. 

You have two things you're talking about here: the record of total 5 star trips you took (the achievement) and your running tally of the last 500 trips you did, with a breakdown. 

I have an achievement for 2000 5 stars but only 485 show on the tally screen. I also have ten 4 stars, zero 3 stars, two 2s, and three 1s. 

485 + 10 + 2 + 3 = 500 total trips. 

The 2000 5s achievement stays even if I get 485 1 stars in a row and get myself deactivated. I still have over 2000 5s they just don't count because we only care about my last 500 trips. 

Ok. That's my best shot. You do you and ragequit over a simple maths problem that's all in your head, if that's what you want but Maths is gonna get through this ok. 

Uber... umm... not on?


----------



## UberEastCoast (Nov 27, 2018)

TForan said:


> It's been almost a week and not one star rating has registered. I usually get around ten a day. What's going on ? Of course , Uber was a huge help. Any ideas ?


The star rating is a FAILURE in many, many ways.

As a rider, do you know the Uber complaint department snail mail address?

I plan to write them.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I can't believe I missed a Maths fight. That's like my thing.
> 
> Ok, so I see the problem and I think I can explain it. If not, you're dumber than a 3rd grader because I taught 3rd grade and I'm pretty sure my kids would smash this.
> 
> ...


 Rage quit ? Hardly. I only planned on doing it until my lease was up. They contacted me yesterday and said they were working on it. They should contact the the forum's brain trust and solve it in a second. Bye now.


----------

